# Double Bubble



## TentFarmer (Jan 2, 2009)

Hello everyone!!! Long time no post, sorry for being a stranger lately. 

So its a new year, and I'm prepping to start another season.  My setup last year worked beautifully.  My biggest problem was the STRONG smell that surrounded the room.  Ok let's be honest, it was quite noticeable outside of my house which was quite concerning since I had no external vents.  

My room is in a back corner of my basement with a false wall that hides it very well.  The room that it hides has no drywall or anything so air flows pretty freely to other areas of the house.

So I've stripped out the entire room and created a bubble using the heaviest tarp I could find.  I've stapled it to the walls and ceiling using small cardboard squares for added strength (hold the square over the tarp and run a few staples though both).  Then I duct taped every seam and square of cardboard with a few inches of overlap.

The only way in and out is through a pie slice shape created from two long zippers.

My hope is that by enclosing everything and having two good carbon filters (one in the tent in the bubble and on outside of the tent but inside the bubble), that I can reduce my smell considerably.  When I started some testing and turned the lights on, the room cooked up over 95 degrees within the first 24 hours.  I've since killed the lights and ordered a dual vent portable a/c.  I'm told that this style should provide no air exchange from the cooled room and the intake/output hoses.

The point of this novel was to see if anyone knows of any hurdles that I will be approaching soon, or has any pointers to make my current system work better.

My a/c arrives early next week and my magic beans are due in a week or two after.  I've started a few left over beans from my last grow as I am impatient.  Make that proactive, a back up plan in case uncle sam has more interest in my beans than me.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks everyone and happy new year!!


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

I would have used plastic.  It is lighter and seals better. jmo


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 2, 2009)

It is a plastic lawn tarp.  The type used for camping and keeping other stuff dry.  Does this make any difference?  What mil plastic would you use?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 2, 2009)

any mill will do. Plastic does not allow any air to pass through it. does your tarp do this or is it breathable?


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 3, 2009)

I no longer have the packaging but it doesn't appear to be breathable.  It's a very tightly woven plastic fabric with some sort of coating to make it all solid.  If nothing else it has to be better then the nothing I used last time.  If it isn't sufficient then I'll swap it out next round.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats about all you can do. I just like using plastic as a vapor barrier, its cheap and I know it works for moisture and smell real good


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 3, 2009)

Can anyone who has used a dual hose portable a/c verify if there is much smell to the exhaust?

Thanks


----------



## TentFarmer (Jan 25, 2009)

1.  Entrance to the bat cave.
2.  Barn door is open.
3.  The outer bubble.  
4.  The inner bubble. 
5.  My babies.
6.  The cloneables.
7.  Portable a/c with a 6" duct taped to one side (ugly but works great).
8.  Electric dampener at opposite end of 6" duct inside tent.
9.  The brains of my inner bubble.
10. The brawn's of my inner bubble.
11. My spankin new external tank for my humidifier.
12. My humidifier with new lines for "external tank" and a vent hose.


----------



## uptosumpn (Feb 4, 2009)

Now That's Stealth..............


----------



## TentFarmer (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh i should mention to anyone wanting to try my "external tank humidifier idea" it sucks and shouldn't be done.  

Thank you and goodnight.


----------



## IRISH (Mar 4, 2009)

right on Farmer. very nice room. now i've got to go find the grow to go with this. ...bb...


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 4, 2009)

It will be going soon.  I'm waiting for my clones to take root.


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 4, 2009)

My first clone showed its root out the bottom of tray they're started in.

Shouldn't be long now


----------



## JBonez (Mar 4, 2009)

from a tent farmer to the next, nice grow.


----------



## TentFarmer (Mar 4, 2009)

Muchos gracias


----------

